
TV is the most common way for Americans to get local news, but fewer watch - hhs
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/06/tv-is-still-the-most-common-way-for-americans-to-get-local-news-but-fewer-people-are-watching/
======
lostmymind66
As I've gotten older, I started watching the local news before I go to bed.

